# european green toads and midwife toads



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Picked up green toad and midwife toad tadpoles today. Been searching for some for a while and picked them up from a breeder
Anyone else had experience raising them from tads? Got a load of info from the breeder but im always open for more


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

They are not difficult.Green Toad tadpoles like it relatively warm but dont keep them too hot or they will metamorphose very small.By warm I mean an aquarium placed outside in the sun.They will feed on the usual fishfood flakes and pellets.When they morph out they will grow really quickly.

Midwife tadpoles often overwinter as tadpoles and metamorphose as quite large toads.I have found raising the toads quite problematic.I think that they like it quite dry.


----------



## Theloderma (Oct 30, 2008)

I've had the same experience as Colin with the midwife toads. The ones that metamorphosed the same year they were laid all died within a few days. The ones I overwintered did better but the young toads seem very delicate. I've no idea why but it may be that they don't like a damp substrate, as Colin has mentioned. Whenever I've found them in the wild they are in fairly dry places (unless it's raining of course). I would like another opportunity to try these - I think they would be ideal for releasing into a large enclosure outdoors.

They are well established in various parts of the country, so they can't be _that_ demanding.

Chris


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

These midwives have been over wintered so hopefully I will have a bit of luck with them
I have both species setup in aquariums in the greenhouse as the breeder had them in this same setup.
The green toad tads are still very small and can be observed feeding off the plant material

I'm so looking forward to raising these successfully!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

We demand pictures! :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

I've had Alytes that have overwintered outside as tadpoles for 2 winters before making it to little replicas of their parents, they have then taken a further 3 or 4 years in outdoor vivaria before becoming fully adult. Those particular specimens are just starting to call now, and are in with my main group. I would agree that they fare much better in drier conditions, mine all live in a sun rich area of the garden that's substrata can be best descibed as a 'loamy sandy gravelly' mix! Lots of broken ceramic pots and limestone slabs plus scattered patches of Common thyme, with a water area that is lightly planted and around 15cms in depth completes their setup (though bare in mind that the tadpoles will need deeper water than this to successfully overwinter - I put them in 'Koi vats'). Whereas they're not a basking species like the other species you refer to (E.viridis), their enclosure, as previously stated, recieves much sun - if they're kept in too shady an area in my experience they will not breed nor even call, the days need to warm their enclosure whereupon you will find peak calling time is around 7:30pm to 9ish, this calling certainly intensifies between mid June to August. One other thing I would like to add is that I have lumps of algae covered limestone in their water areas, it is my belief that this adds much needed calcium to the developing tadpoles diet as they gnaw away at the algae.

On the whole I would say A.obstetricans is one of my very favourite anurans, although I'm pretty much getting out of the hobby, I will certainly keep my Alytes colony as they're zero maintenance in an outdoor enclosure - I've nearly always had this species alongside me from a young age and to this day find them fascinating to keep.

I hope this information is of some help,
Cheers
Al


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Alex
That is extremely helpful!!!!!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> I'm pretty much getting out of the hobby,


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
You're not allowed to do that Al !!!!!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> I've had Alytes that have overwintered outside as tadpoles for 2 winters before making it to little replicas of their parents, they have then taken a further 3 or 4 years in outdoor vivaria before becoming fully adult. Those particular specimens are just starting to call now, and are in with my main group. I would agree that they fare much better in drier conditions, mine all live in a sun rich area of the garden that's substrata can be best descibed as a 'loamy sandy gravelly' mix! Lots of broken ceramic pots and limestone slabs plus scattered patches of Common thyme, with a water area that is lightly planted and around 15cms in depth completes their setup (though bare in mind that the tadpoles will need deeper water than this to successfully overwinter - I put them in 'Koi vats'). Whereas they're not a basking species like the other species you refer to (E.viridis), their enclosure, as previously stated, recieves much sun - if they're kept in too shady an area in my experience they will not breed nor even call, the days need to warm their enclosure whereupon you will find peak calling time is around 7:30pm to 9ish, this calling certainly intensifies between mid June to August. One other thing I would like to add is that I have lumps of algae covered limestone in their water areas, it is my belief that this adds much needed calcium to the developing tadpoles diet as they gnaw away at the algae.
> 
> On the whole I would say A.obstetricans is one of my very favourite anurans, although I'm pretty much getting out of the hobby, I will certainly keep my Alytes colony as they're zero maintenance in an outdoor enclosure - I've nearly always had this species alongside me from a young age and to this day find them fascinating to keep.
> 
> ...



Al did you get my pm?

Richie


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Can you upload pics from a phone onto here?
Don't have a pc only phone and iPad


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ukgeckos said:


> Can you upload pics from a phone onto here?
> Don't have a pc only phone and iPad


Not sure, to be honest- I don't have a decent camera, so I've never bothered to learn! This might help, though: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## frog boy (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm after midwives and european tree frogs so would love to know who you got your tadpoles from, please PM me with details.

Definitely up the calcium levels, I have european natterjack and green toads the green toads i have had issues with some unable to use their front legs. so do ensure that you put calcium rich things in for them to gnaw on, I've used old garden snail shells as you do see water snails that have had their shells rasped over, I did consider a piece of cuttlefish but wondered what this might leach into the water.

good luck,

Lee


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Im not sure whether its the adults nutrition or the tadpoles with s.l.s.try some Spirulina as well Lee.

Did you get my email?


----------



## frog boy (Mar 16, 2008)

Not received email, not as yet anyway.

the first and last Greens out have been fine just seemed a dodgy few in the middle.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cuttlebone should be fine- although I usually soak mine for a while before use to get rid of excess salt.


----------



## Geo94 (Jun 6, 2012)

I've got three A. obstetricans that I've had since they were juveniles. I've found them to be very hardy, perfectly happy at the temperatures provided which ranged from about 7 in winter to 22 in summer. All three have always been really alert and have great appetites, taking crickets and mosquito larvae out of my hand or off tweezers. I've never had any issues with them, and they're definitely one of my favourite species.
George.


----------

